# Happy Birthday Buddy



## tonto1117 (Apr 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Buddy. Hope you have a great one!!!!!


----------



## meowey (Apr 6, 2007)

Many happy returns of the day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 6, 2007)

Buddy..
Happy Birthday....Hope ya had good day....


----------



## msmith (Apr 6, 2007)

Happy birthday Buddy


----------



## Dutch (Apr 6, 2007)

A happy one to you Buddy!! Hope the day is outstanding!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 6, 2007)

happy birthday to you and many more


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 7, 2007)

HAppy Birthday Buddy!


Have a Safe and Happy Easter!


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Apr 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Buddy....many more returns


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## lovetosmoke (Apr 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday and many more.


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 8, 2007)

happy birthday, buddy!


----------



## buddy (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the happy Birthday wish. I have'nt been to the computer since yesterday , or I would have replied sooner. I've got the new grandson this weekend and a brisket on the smoker.Pretty laid back weekend so far. I hope everyone has a good Easter holiday and a safe one.


----------



## guido (Apr 9, 2007)

Was your birthday Friday, Buddy?
Mine was as well....  Happy Birthday!


----------

